
As Winters Warm, Blood-Sucking Ticks Drain Moose Dry - oblib
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/as-winters-warm-blood-sucking-ticks-drain-moose-dry/
======
oblib
Living over 20 years in the rural Ozarks I can say with confidence we had a
tick explosion this year.

It's always tough battle here though. I spent some time this working on how to
get rid of them in my yard that didn't involve "nuking" our entire yard
(several acres) with pesticides but it's an ongoing battle because we have so
many "critters" that visit our yard from the surrounding forest.

I did hit on one method that worked pretty good at reducing the numbers, but
still a long way from eradicating them. I use a method that's called "Tick
dragging" by Health Departments to estimate tick populations which is
basically just dragging a piece of cloth over the areas where ticks are. I
used a terry clothe towel treated with permethrin which makes it easy for them
to latch onto the towel and when they do the permethrin kills them pretty
quickly.

